# Metrolink OTP



## bmjhagen9426 (Oct 28, 2017)

I am going to Chicago this December, with an overnight layover in Los Angeles, and on Sunday morning, I have to see some friends in El Monte, which is two stops down the SB Line from LAUS, by 10am. How is the OTP like in general for the SB Line on Sunday morning? Answers from frequent Metrolink riders and/or SoCal AU users will be appreciated.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 28, 2017)

While I can't comment from actual experience on the SB line on weekends, I will say that my daily commute on the Ventura County line has (barring unexpected incidents) excellent OTP.

Can my experience on one line be applied to the rest of the system? Don't know.

Metrolink just rolled out its own Train Tracker (beta). Between now and your travel time you could observe performance yourself. It shows real-time travel, I don't believe you can look at historical OTP.

https://www.metrolinktrains.com/train-status/Train_Tracker/

Estimated arrivals is not functioning yet but you could at least view the approximate location of trains and draw your own conclusions. Train Tracker is not available in the Metrolink app yet; I use it on my Android phone by using the above address in the phones web browser.

Good Luck


----------



## Dan O (Oct 28, 2017)

I have ridden that line about 10X over the years on weekends. It has always been on time. Limited sample but very good on time performance in my experience.


----------

